# udev 104 messing with ppp

## ecosta

Udev is giving me a hard time.  I was using sys-fs/udev-103 and was getting the following errors but PPP and PPTP worked fine.

```

Feb  7 06:29:31 mebox udevd-event[19796]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  7 06:29:31 mebox udevd-event[19797]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

```

... but I decided to upgrade to get rid of the errors.... bad idea!

Now I am running sys-fs/udev-104-r9 and after an etc-update and a reboot I get the following error when I try and connect to the box, and the PPP connection fails.

```

Feb  7 06:52:30 mebox udev-net.sh: /etc/init.d/net.ppp0: does not exist or is not executable

```

Oh and BTW, this is the only difference I can see between the two files when ppp is concerned:

```

# grep ppp 50-udev.rules ~/prev/50-udev.rules.prev-070207 | cut -d: -f2

KERNEL=="ippp0",        NAME="%k", GROUP="uucp", MODE="0660"  #-> current (104)

KERNEL=="ippp0",        NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"                #-> previous (103)

```

Any advice is greatly appreciated  :Smile: 

 -Ed

----------

## PaulBredbury

Well, what about the obvious stuff: Does net.ppp0 exist and is it executable?

----------

## ecosta

Well, not wanting to make a fool out of myself, but where can I find documentation on how to setup net.ppp0... and do I really need it as It's the PPP (PPTP) server that's giving the error and not a client?  I can't imagine I'd need to setup 100 net.pppX connections for the 100 PPTP connections I'll serve.

Any advice?

Thanks!

 -Ed

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

fwiw 104 has killed my wlan0 interface too... everything "works" if i roll back to 103 (except that version breaks my adsl modem).

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

same problem here. after i switched back to 103 i get this error when trying to make an adsl-start:

udev-event: run_pprogramm: exec of programm '/lib/udev/net.sh' failed

does anyone know how to fix the error???

@HRH_H_Crab: how did u fix this?? what exactl did you do to switch back?? i masked udev to 103 and then reemerged udev (with version 103). but still this error message exists.

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## ecosta

Just FYI, I reverted back to the previous version (103) and disabled

ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

and changed the following line

RUN+="udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

No more errors... but I still have a failing PPP  :Sad: 

----------

## snIP3r

 *ecosta wrote:*   

> Just FYI, I reverted back to the previous version (103) and disabled
> 
> ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"
> 
> and changed the following line
> ...

 

could you also explain where u did this modifications? in which files?

its amazing that i get this error after switching back to 103 again

```

udev-event: run_pprogramm: exec of programm '/lib/udev/net.sh' failed 

```

but i can get a connection via pppd. but i still have not found any explanation...

still hope someone can help me with this...

thx

snIP3r

----------

## j_c_p

Hello everybody,

the problem may be resolved by deleting /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (and reemerging udev) 

as this file was not update correctly despite running etc-update!

Cf http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/msg_107671.xml

Regards,

j_c_p.

----------

## snIP3r

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Hello everybody,
> 
> the problem may be resolved by deleting /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (and reemerging udev) 
> 
> as this file was not update correctly despite running etc-update!
> ...

 

hi j_c_p!

i found this thread yesterday evening and did as suggested. but after the procedure if have this errormessage:

```
 udevd-event[15847]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/net.sh' failed

```

so i copied the file from here http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udev/files/

but have no experience about copying yet. so further advice would be appreciated!

thx

snIP3r

----------

## j_c_p

snIP3r,

instead of copying the net.sh file from your url, you just have to emerge udev again, and the file will be here, at the right place  :Wink: .

About the /etc/init.d/net.ppp0, it's due to the /lib/udev/net.sh script :

```
#!/bin/sh

#

# net.sh: udev external RUN script

#

# Copyright 2007 Roy Marples <uberlord@gentoo.org>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

IFACE=$1

ACTION=$2

SCRIPT=/etc/init.d/net.$IFACE

if [ ! -x "${SCRIPT}" ] ; then

    logger -t udev-net.sh "${SCRIPT}: does not exist or is not executable"

    exit 1

fi

# If we're stopping then sleep for a bit in-case a daemon is monitoring

# the interface. This to try and ensure we stop after they do.

[ "${ACTION}" == "stop" ] && sleep 2

IN_HOTPLUG=1 "${SCRIPT}" --quiet "${ACTION}"
```

which uses the ppp0 word as eth0 (may be a symlink somewhere or an additional script or ?).

However my computer works despite of this warning :

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  8 15:51:42 phoenix64 pppd[5398]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Feb  8 15:51:42 phoenix64 pppd[5398]: Using interface ppp0
> 
> Feb  8 15:51:42 phoenix64 pppd[5398]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0
> ...

 

equery belongs is the key in the /etc/udev/rules.d repertory as viewed in the tread (see my last message).

 *Quote:*   

> jcp@phoenix64 /etc/udev $ ls -R
> 
> .:
> 
> cdsymlinks.conf  rules.d  scripts  udev.conf
> ...

 

Cheers   :Wink: .

----------

## snIP3r

Hi j_c_p!

ok, now i know what u mean. but after re-emergeing 103 i still do not have a net.sh in /lib/udev.  :Sad: 

but i agree that ppp runs anyway so i will leave it as it is...

heres my output from "equery belongs" plus the files in /etc/udev/rules.d/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> area52 rules.d # ls -la
> 
> total 52
> ...

 

does this mean, that i can delete every file in that directory that does not belong to udev-103??

and i am also wondering that almost noone has the same errors encountered after updating to 104...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## ecosta

Sorry for the late post.

Like I said I reverted back to version 103 but like you, I had some errors I didn't have before so... I deleted all the files in /etc/udev as I had made no changes to any of them and re emerged it all.  That did the job.

After that I went into /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules and did the following changes (end of file)

disabled the following

NV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

If you have a path to sbin, change it to:

RUN+="udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

That's about it.

Hope this helps.

 -Ed

----------

## snIP3r

 *ecosta wrote:*   

> Sorry for the late post.
> 
> Like I said I reverted back to version 103 but like you, I had some errors I didn't have before so... I deleted all the files in /etc/udev as I had made no changes to any of them and re emerged it all.  That did the job.
> 
> After that I went into /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules and did the following changes (end of file)
> ...

 

Hi ecosta!

damn udev!!! yesterday in the evening i thought everything is going fine now, got internetconnection and trying to reconnect results in success. but today, after the daily reconnect via cron at 05.00 in the morning, there was NO reconnect. the same mess than yesterday  :Sad: 

i am a little bit confused about your list. did you disable the  

```
NV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"
```

 line at the end of the file? and what do you mean by saying  

```
If you have a path to sbin, change it to:

RUN+="udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"
```

i don't understand this, sorry. could you please describe it more precisely.

greets

snIP3r

----------

## ecosta

Sorry for the late answer...

What I did was:

1) rm -rf /etc/udev/rules.d/*

2) emerge -av =sys-fs/udev-103

3) then I edited /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

(a) I disabled the following line:

NV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

(b) I changed "udev_run_devd" to the following line

RUN+="udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

it used to look like the following for me:

RUN+="/sbin/udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

Hope this helps.

 -Ed

----------

## j_c_p

The problem is solved with the last  udev-104-r11 :

 *Quote:*   

> 12 Feb 2007; Matthias Schwarzott <zzam@gentoo.org>
> 
>  +files/udev-104-persistent-net-fix-name-dups.patch, +udev-104-r11.ebuild:
> 
>  Removed check for a wrong file when looking for already used device-names,
> ...

 

----------

## snIP3r

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> The problem is solved with the last  udev-104-r11 :
> 
>  *Quote:*   12 Feb 2007; Matthias Schwarzott <zzam@gentoo.org>
> 
>  +files/udev-104-persistent-net-fix-name-dups.patch, +udev-104-r11.ebuild:
> ...

 

so it might be worth updating to the new udev  :Wink: 

hope this one works for me, bit i think i'll try it at the weekend, not before  :Wink: 

greets

snIP3r

----------

